# cup design?



## DeadInTheBasement

is it ok to house baby mantids in large foam cups? i cut a hole in the side to see whats goin on in there and taped clear plastic over the hole and i put a papertowle over the top useing a rubberband and i put a few holes in the cup.will this work?


----------



## ASH

it will work but can i suggest using fine mesh insted of paper


----------



## Rick

A small mantis could get caught in the tape. use a foam plug to put in the hole.


----------



## hortus

why not get abig plastic jar and save yourself time


----------



## DeadInTheBasement

im thinking about ordering some deli cups how many should i buy?will 16 oz work?


----------



## Exotic-Mantis

Deshawn has some nicely, professional designed cups for mantids big and small alike. Check out his site for the cups.

Thanks,

Eros


----------



## Rick

> Deshawn has some nicely, professional designed cups for mantids big and small alike. Check out his site for the cups.Same ones I use. You can get them from several sources.


----------



## Peekaboo

So sue me if I'm super cheap, but this is what I do to house my mantids in cups.

Step 1:

Steal some clear plastic Dixie cups with lids from the cafeteria at work.







Step 2:

Cut out the center of the Dixie cup lid, while leaving the rim of the lid completely intact.






Step 3:

Cut out a square of netting ( I use wedding veil for $1.39 per yard), and snap on the lid with the netting covering the mouth of the cup.






Taaadaaa!


----------



## yen_saw

Hi Lili

This is exactly what I do what i started this hobby, i would also add a piece of towel paper hanging all the way from the top (secured by the lid) to the bottom of the cup so mantis could climb back up to the top again if fall accidentally.


----------



## infinity

I do the same as Yen... re-housed all my nymphs yesterday and did exactly as described. Although I use a very fine grade muslin over mesh as was suggested. The *mesh/deli cup* method is more convenient as all you need to do is remove the lid to put in prey... The muslin method is less time consuming initially but removing the elastic band etc takes more time when feeding..

If you get muslin though, TRY to find synthetic. If your mantis has the *sh!t-fits* then it's got more chance of going mouldy if cotton. (never happened to me but better to be safe)


----------



## Peekaboo

I also put a bit of subtrate in the bottom in the bottom to retain humidity. California is really dry, so it's a must. I also leave something for the mantis to climb on ... twigs or leaves etc. Of course now that my mother started spraying the entire yard with pesticide, I'm going to start perusing the pet stores for set-up supplies.


----------



## infinity

before i forget... the cups look nicer if you paint flowers on the side


----------



## Mantis Keeper

I use everything from delli cups to pickle jars, aquariums, and some completely screened enclosures. So far they all work just the same.


----------

